# New Jersey Snow Account



## gutter21 (Feb 7, 2008)

I Found this on craigs list......its a little to far away for me......i figured someone can use it


----------



## gutter21 (Feb 7, 2008)

http://newjersey.craigslist.org/wan/913523458.html


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

come chill with us next saturday!

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=68305


----------

